# Children collected eggs!!



## Wild_Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi All. My daughters have bought two little (size of Pinky finger nail) whitish/cream eggs home from their fathers house. I have NO idea what they are. 

WHAT can I do to ensure they LIVE?? 

Should I put them on top of my Snake enclosure for heat??

Two little girls thank you in advance for the your help...


----------



## bundybear (Jan 4, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> Hi All. My daughters have bought two little (size of Pinky finger nail) whitish/cream eggs home from their fathers house. I have NO idea what they are.
> 
> *WHAT can I do to ensure they LIVE??*
> 
> ...


 
teach-your-kids-not-to-take-things-from-the-wild
without-knowing-what-species-they-are-any-advice-will-probably-be-futile


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry, I was coming back to clarify BEFORE the flaming could start. They apparently came from their father's house... Out of a chair?? I am guessing Geckos. I got presented eggs in an Ice-cream bucket, wrapped in tissues.


----------



## bundybear (Jan 4, 2009)

it-wasn't-a-flaming.
just-a-short-truthful-response-about-educating-the-rugrats


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 4, 2009)

incubate them and when they hatch take a trip back there and release them , easy!

If they don't survie the kids will learn to leave them be.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 4, 2009)

if there gecko / skink eggs 27c might work , without knowing what they are , could be AHGs


----------



## wokka (Jan 4, 2009)

Do nothing, throw them outside. Just imagine the eggs were eaten by a bird etc. The earth wont stop, and as BB says use it as a leadin to a discussion with the kids about not taking what you dont need from nature.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

bundybear said:


> it-wasn't-a-flaming.
> just-a-short-truthful-response-about-educating-the-rugrats


 

I wasn't saying YOU were Bundy.

Apparently their father was going to squash the eggs in front of the children, and they can't handle animals being killed any more.

The girls say the eggs were in a chair, wouldn't they be geckos? Eggs are a bit smaller than I remember as a child though. 

And no, I wouldn't return them to the Ex's house... Girls told me a Carpet Snake poked it's head out of a hole in the roof and their father killed it in front of them and left it there. Last I heard the snake is still hanging there as it rots away. I was told how he killed it, and it would have EVERY ONE on here up in arms.

BEFORE any flaming can start- THAT is only ONE of the reasons I ended the marriage. YES it is cruel, YES it is wrong, but I can't stop him. The girls were VERY upset because they knew it was a Python from seeing pictures on here (thank you to all who post pictures!) and were very upset he killed it.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 4, 2009)

Just make some tiny little omlettes..or an itty bitty quiche


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol... I must have the ONLY house in Australia that doesn't have Geckos INSIDE... Maybe I should let them go in the house as pets??


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 4, 2009)

jeez ur ex sounds like a ******* lol could you post some pix of the eggs?? might help distinguish what they are


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

He is a cruel and sadistic soab, but anyway... I hope this worked and you can see them?? And yeah, mobile phone 'quality'... Sorry!


----------



## bundybear (Jan 4, 2009)

sounds-like-your-ex-could-do-with-some-"educating"...........4x2-style
and-rightly-so-your-kids-should-be-upset-after-seeing-that.

personally,i'd-destroy-the-eggs-too.
they've-been-moved-so-temps/condition-and-position-of-the-eggs-has-probably-changed-reducing-the-likeyhood-of-survival-considerably.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 4, 2009)

Look like AHG eggs to me, seen a few around here too we have alot of them.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 4, 2009)

From memory you're out bush, so they are highly likely to be _Gehrya sp. _Put them somewhere with a stable temperature (for instance, in foam esky in a cupboard) and they will hatch.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

bundybear said:


> sounds-like-your-ex-could-do-with-some-"educating"...........4x2-style
> and-rightly-so-your-kids-should-be-upset-after-seeing-that.
> personally,i'd-destroy-the-eggs-too.
> they've-been-moved-so-temps/condition-and-position-of-the-eggs-has-probably-changed-reducing-the-likeyhood-of-survival-considerably.


 
My daughters are now seeing a Psychologist after what they have experienced from him in the last 2 years. The Psychologist wants his contact minimised... I can't imagine WHY?? 

I will explain that the movement may have killed them, but give it a go though. They were really worried about them. They like to protect and save animals... They go out to my Fish Pond everyday and scoop out Toadpoles or Toad eggs, leaving and feeding the Frogpoles. 
My little environmentalists!!




VixenBabe said:


> Look like AHG eggs to me, seen a few around here too we have alot of them.


 
AHG? Please explain... I don't know what they are!!


----------



## _Jas_ (Jan 4, 2009)

Asian house gecko's


----------



## Vixen (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeh they are pretty much a pest species, introduced.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

So the best thing to do is kill them, as they are a pest species?


----------



## Dan123 (Jan 4, 2009)

cook them!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 4, 2009)

Red back spider egg sacks?


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 4, 2009)

I would add water to vermiculite, try and squeeze as much water out of the vermiculite as possible and fill half way in a chinese takeaway container. Place both eggs on top of the vermiculite and leave in a a stable areas as Jonno from ERD as previously stated. I do reptile rescues in my local area and have had alot of Gehrya Dubia eggs come my way. This method although it may seem rough has always worked for me.

Good Luck.


----------



## lemonz (Jan 4, 2009)

whats ahg?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 4, 2009)

lemonz said:


> whats ahg?


 Asian house gecko


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 4, 2009)

chuck em and give ya kids a kick in the butt hey i didnt say that


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 4, 2009)

*off topic - deleted.*


----------



## Vixen (Jan 4, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> So the best thing to do is kill them, as they are a pest species?


 
Totally up to you. Personally I don't like killing anything unnecesarily even if it may be a pest.

If it were me id probably just stick them back outside in a humid/sheltered area, if they hatch they hatch, if they dont they dont.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 5, 2009)

Why kill something that you don't know what it is?


----------



## JasonL (Jan 5, 2009)

If your out west I'd agree with Jonno thinking they are a native Gehyra, and the chances of tham hatching even though they have been rolled is high if you keep them at correct moisture levels.


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 5, 2009)

If they are those pesky little house geckos we get up in QLD then I can tell you that I've hatched ones I've found when cleaning out bookshelves just by putting them in a plastic tub on tissue and leaving them somewhere like the kitchen bench. I even hatched some as a small child in an airconditioned room, so chances are they could be ok. Without going overboard, a container in a warm spot on some tissue.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have them on tissue on top of the red spot in the snake cage. I won't 'kick a child's bottom because they bought them home'. They are out of a HOUSE. And just to clarify it better, the house is located on the Atherton Tablelands. IF they are AHG they can go and live in my garage... SOMETHING has to eat the spiders. 

I asked about tossing them, because I was wondering if they were that bad a pest should I even bother to hatch them, just pretended ignorance and with the arrival of their Bredli, and the enclosure having been built, the eggs have been forgotten!!! HOWEVER with the off chance they may be something else I will give them a chance.

Thank you for all the positve ideas, and for all the help.


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 8, 2009)

They look like gecko eggs, when we lived at our old house I found about 6 eggs like that in my bed room that had been unhatched and for the next 3 months I was putting tiny AHG outside lol :S


----------

